# Lycra or Normal clothes.



## Cypher (18 Jan 2015)

A couple of years ago i started cycling again after I had refurbished my Carlton. I bought lycra/padded shorts as I had fitted a modern saddle, a lycra top and a light weight jacket. 
Every time I wanted to go out I would put my gear on. Well now I have decided to change the saddle back and just wear normal shorts, jeans or trousers. Looking back at my photos may have swayed this a little, but just to get my bike out and go for a ride is great.
Im not riding for speed or great distance just riding for fun.

Do many others ride in normal clothes ?


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Jan 2015)

Cycling clothes are normal clothes. The rest is just what you get into between rides.


----------



## jack smith (18 Jan 2015)

Only when popping to the shops or if im going on a short spin somewhere to stay ill usually still put ky shorts on but wear a hoodie or something over the top, just realised your in shildon btw so hello!


----------



## Mummy3monkeys (18 Jan 2015)

I love putting in my Lycra!!


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (18 Jan 2015)

Depends on what bike i'm riding. 

Roadie and MTB = 'silly' clothes
Hybrid = some degree of normality


----------



## screenman (18 Jan 2015)

Cycling was designed for lycra wearers.


----------



## Arthur (18 Jan 2015)

Depends how far I'm going and how much effort I'm planning on putting in. For anything where I'm likely to generate a bit of sweat and/or need a bit of padding, the lycra goes on.


----------



## ayceejay (18 Jan 2015)

If you look like this then think of others each time you go out



If, on the other hand you look like this....


----------



## jonny jeez (18 Jan 2015)

I tend not to look at is as cycle clothing but sports clothing. If my ride is intended to take me on a tour, without fuss, strava segments or sweat, I would happily wear day to day clothes and would most likely ditch the helmet too.

However, most my riding is undertaken as a sport and as such I wear sportswear designed to wick. Flex, cater for and compliment the activity.

So it's not the method of transport that is the deciding factor but the purpose.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Jan 2015)

jonny jeez said:


> So it's not the method of transport that is the deciding factor but the purpose.


That's about it. 10 miles in jeans and trainers are ok, 110 miles ain't.


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Jan 2015)

always. if i'm doing 30+ miles i might put some padded undies on.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Jan 2015)

MontyVeda said:


> always. if i'm doing 30+ miles i might put some padded undies on.


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Jan 2015)

and maybe a scarf if it's chilly


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Jan 2015)

MontyVeda said:


> and maybe a scarf if it's chilly


----------



## numbnuts (18 Jan 2015)

I wear lycra even to go shopping a few miles down the road, if on the bike/trike it has to be lycra


----------



## S.Giles (18 Jan 2015)

To avoid the risk that others may become jealous of my legs, I've taken a solemn lifetime vow never to wear lycra.

Seriously though, last year I completed two 100 mile runs wearing jeans and Doc Marten-type boots with no problems at all. I regularly do a 37 mile run in my civvies.

I use my bike predominantly for transport and can't show up looking like Lance or Bradley.

Steve


----------



## Banjo (18 Jan 2015)

Ride around town in ordinary clothes but wear cycling kit if going further.

Lycra doesnt soak up sweat like cotton does and if it rains Lycra drys quickly.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jan 2015)

Transport, usually regular clothes.
Sport, usually lycra.
It seems that all the large fellows in my area that wear lycra
drop it off at a thrift store I get to every now and then,
so I am very well supplied with truly high end lycra.


----------



## robjh (18 Jan 2015)

Going to the shops = normal clothes. That might involve a 20-mile round trip but so what.
For longer non-lycra rides like that I'd probably wear lighter trousers rather than jeans, apart from in cold weather. I won't bomb around as fast in normal clothing but it's horses for courses.


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Jan 2015)

Mummy3monkeys said:


> I love putting in my Lycra!!



Me too...


----------



## Saluki (18 Jan 2015)

If I'm commuting to work I have jeans on (with my SPD shoes), if I'm out for a jolly I've got lycra on as it's more comfy.


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2015)

Any journey of over a couple of miles I don the crotchless lycra.


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Jan 2015)

Wouldn't go to the shops on a bike that's what a car is for.. and I always wear lycra no matter what bike I'm riding.


----------



## S.Giles (18 Jan 2015)

Mummy3monkeys said:


> I love putting in my Lycra!!


Must cause a stir in the clubhouse.


----------



## Simontm (18 Jan 2015)

If popping a few miles down the road, happy to wear trouser tucked into boots, jacket etc. commute and over ten mile runs wear Lycra as, even in is weather, my body core goes into overdrive. And as has been said it's quicker to dry then cotton if it rains.


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2015)

Anyone else favour the sequined ball gown for short jaunts?


----------



## Lilliburlero (18 Jan 2015)

Drago said:


> Anyone else favour the sequined ball gown for short jaunts?



That`s a bit OTT but I did buy myself this little beauty of a womens jersey yesterday


----------



## S.Giles (18 Jan 2015)

Boon 51 said:


> Wouldn't go to the shops on a bike that's what a car is for..


Judging by the horrendous traffic-jams I cycle straight past in Tesco's car park (Doncaster city centre), most people would agree with you. There's no way on Earth I want to join that lot, all sat motionless, slowly fattening-up in their metal boxes, though.


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (18 Jan 2015)

Normal clothes for me, not jeans so much, combat trousers, the ones with all the pockets, because they say to wear whatever you feel comfortable in, and I'd feel a fraud in lycra, wearing all the gear while puffing and panting my way red-faced up every hill.


----------



## mjr (18 Jan 2015)

Normal clothes every time, although I will stealthily switch to more technical clothes (padded undershirts, bamboo t- shirt, wool top...) if doing more like fifty miles than five.

Lycra dries quicker? Why not wear a coat?


----------



## mjr (18 Jan 2015)

Drago said:


> Anyone else favour the sequined ball gown for short jaunts?


Only on the bike with the skirt guard!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Jan 2015)

Mostly wear my everyday clothes.
Don't really like padded unless it's a longish ride, 40 miles + for me.
Could be doing several trips in one day that amount to 40 miles, in that case it would be just normal, non cycling specific leggings.
If really wet weather, I might wear a water repellent cycling jacket.


----------



## slowmotion (19 Jan 2015)

90% of my time on the bike is spent wearing "normal" clothes, but I nearly always wear a water proof/hi-viz jacket, a helmet and a buff (or two). This renders me invisible to almost everybody in Richmond Park at the weekends.
For rides longer than about 30 miles, I don the lycra, but only under cover of darkness, and with fellow enthusiasts.


----------



## screenman (19 Jan 2015)

Never normal clothes, whatever they are. Always cycling kit, I only use the bike for sporting/exercise purposes.


----------



## Keith Oates (19 Jan 2015)

Most of the time I wear cycling clothes when riding the bike as it's more comfortable. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the_mikey (19 Jan 2015)

I wear lycra as it's much more comfortable than whatever 'normal' clothes are.


----------



## Dan B (19 Jan 2015)

mjray said:


> Lycra dries quicker? Why not wear a coat?


No coat is going to stop my jeans from getting soaked


----------



## mick1836 (19 Jan 2015)

Which outfit do you prefer? 





*OR*


----------



## mjr (19 Jan 2015)

Dan B said:


> No coat is going to stop my jeans from getting soaked


Something like a Toggi Pembroke would. The lower legs might get wet, but that happens as you walk from the bike anyway. Or you could go with some sort of leg covering (rainlegs, overtrousers) if it's raining.

I guess the lycra/normal choice comes down to some combination of how far you're going to ride, how much you like elastane and how willing you are to change clothes before/after each ride. Other things like razor-blade saddles can be changed if you want to ride in normal clothes.


----------



## derrick (19 Jan 2015)

I wear laytex i mean lycra when ever i get the chance.


----------



## Dan B (19 Jan 2015)

mjray said:


> Something like a Toggi Pembroke would.


I realise this could be construed as moving the goalposts, but I don't think I would view anything like a Toggi Pembroke as "normal clothes": if I have no reason to purchase one that doesn't involve cycling, I think by definition _for me_ it would count as cycling-specific clothing. 

Your use cases may of course differ. These are mine, though.


----------



## Dan B (19 Jan 2015)

mick1836 said:


> Which outfit do you prefer?


That one on the right looks a bit drafty.


----------



## jefmcg (19 Jan 2015)

Coincidentally, the Guardian website has an article today on normal clothing designed for cycling http://www.theguardian.com/environm...mens-cycle-clothing-for-2015-tried-and-tested

And they mentioned Paul Smith has also got into cycling clothing, if anyone feels rapha is too cheap. http://www.paulsmith.co.uk/uk-en/paul-smith-world/focus/paul-smith-531-film-featuring-david-millar

eg, £550


----------



## KneesUp (19 Jan 2015)

I am all for riding in normal clothes - I think the more people see other people riding in lycra and replica Sky shirts and so on, the less likely they are to get their bike out and use it as a form of transport rather than as a hobby - and we need people to see a bike as a valid form of transport if we are to get the air cleaner, the roads quieter and people fitter.

That said, I wear lycra long legs from Aldi in the winter because as has been pointed out up-thread, wet jeans take forever to dry and are revolting to ride in - and very heavy. I wear my normal tops, although I do also have a cycling jacket simply because I got too hot in my normal coat, but was too cold without it. The jacket was also from Aldi.

In summer I just ride in shorts and a t-shirt, and if it rains I get wet (I take spare clothes if I'm going somewhere where being wet would be unacceptable).

Similarly I don't have clip-in pedals simply because I don't want to have to faff about getting special shoes on to ride my bike, and when I get off it I want to look like a normal person rather than a jockey who has lost his horse.


----------



## mjr (19 Jan 2015)

Dan B said:


> I realise this could be construed as moving the goalposts, but I don't think I would view anything like a Toggi Pembroke as "normal clothes": if I have no reason to purchase one that doesn't involve cycling, I think by definition _for me_ it would count as cycling-specific clothing.


Yep. I wouldn't regard jeans as normal clothes because they get cold, heavy and irritating when wet even just walking.

My usual coats are a fleece-lined waterproof and/or a long windbreaker. Tops of the legs stay dry. The rest isn't too annoying wet and dries OK.


----------



## the_mikey (19 Jan 2015)

If I ride to the supermarket on the folding bike, you're more likely to see me riding in wellies , shorts and a hoody, not lycra, but if I'm riding more than a mile or two, then the only way it's bearable is in Lycra, I even hate walking in 'normal' clothes, 'normal' clothes are generally rubbish for doing anything in except maybe sitting down.


----------



## sarahale (19 Jan 2015)

I have to cycle to see to my horse, can't be bothered to change out of lycra when I get there so Im either in Jeggings or jodphurs. Cycled 40 miles on Sunday wearing Jeggings, comfy as. I have a pair of padded cycling shorts I will wear in summer for rides of more than 70 miles and sportives.


----------



## subaqua (19 Jan 2015)

padded shorts otherwise it hurts me nuts , not me backside but the danglies.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jan 2015)

normal trouser or shortss for me i dont own any lycra but do use a base layer and an aldi top


----------



## mybike (19 Jan 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Coincidentally, the Guardian website has an article today on normal clothing designed for cycling http://www.theguardian.com/environm...mens-cycle-clothing-for-2015-tried-and-tested



Ouch, my wallet just flinched. It's the cheapest walking gear for me. Mind you, I was thinking of looking closely at base layers, my old Helly Hansen are a bit like wearing netting tho'.


----------



## Sandra6 (23 Jan 2015)

I ride my bike to work in my uniform, skirt and polo shirt with a fleece. I ride to the shops, along the river or other shortish trips in whatever I'm wearing, usually jeans or skirt and leggings. If I go for "a ride" I'll put on workout pants and a sports top, for the wicking when I get sweaty. More than 10 miles, especially on the MTB, and I try and remember my padded pants!
You don't have to look the part, but you do need to be comfy.


----------



## runner (23 Jan 2015)

I always were my lycra and have recently taken to wearing my lycra shorts (under my cycling leggings) with no underwear...as the underwear was causing chafing....but that's probably too much information


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Jan 2015)

runner said:


> I always were my lycra and have recently taken to wearing my lycra shorts (under my cycling leggings) with no underwear...as the underwear was causing chafing....but that's probably too much information


As you're male, that's definitely too much information.


----------



## Truth (23 Jan 2015)

Astro turf trainers, football socks, combat shorts that I used to wear up the pub (even in sub zero temps) , technical running top and either a light running jacket or my Enduro Combi waterproof. Throw a woolly hat and gloves on if its cold. Job done for me!


----------



## Hyslop (23 Jan 2015)

Sandra6 said:


> I ride my bike to work in my uniform, skirt and polo shirt with a fleece. I ride to the shops, along the river or other shortish trips in whatever I'm wearing, usually jeans or skirt and leggings. If I go for "a ride" I'll put on workout pants and a sports top, for the wicking when I get sweaty. More than 10 miles, especially on the MTB, and I try and remember my padded pants!
> You don't have to look the part, but you do need to be comfy.


 Sounds sensible,but be aware, theres a lady bearing a resemblance to your description who passes me from time to time and she wears ENORMOUS police boots-my but she looks frightening!Not you is it?


----------



## Sandra6 (24 Jan 2015)

Hyslop said:


> Sounds sensible,but be aware, theres a lady bearing a resemblance to your description who passes me from time to time and she wears ENORMOUS police boots-my but she looks frightening!Not you is it?


Oh my! Definitely not me. I'm the one on the white specialized vita, keep your eyes peeled


----------



## Roadrider48 (24 Jan 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Coincidentally, the Guardian website has an article today on normal clothing designed for cycling http://www.theguardian.com/environm...mens-cycle-clothing-for-2015-tried-and-tested
> 
> And they mentioned Paul Smith has also got into cycling clothing, if anyone feels rapha is too cheap. http://www.paulsmith.co.uk/uk-en/paul-smith-world/focus/paul-smith-531-film-featuring-david-millar
> 
> eg, £550


Also £450 for a Pall Smith spray jacket....I hope it stays dry!


----------



## Hyslop (24 Jan 2015)

Sandra6 said:


> Oh my! Definitely not me. I'm the one on the white specialized vita, keep your eyes peeled


 Phew!Thank goodness for that!Right then,one white Specialized Vita,lady rider.If some loon should happen to bawl Cyclechat at you as you make your way to work,please dont run him over


----------



## outofbreath65 (1 Feb 2015)

I'll ride in "normal" clothes if it's less than half an hour but those seams can announce themselves after a while.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Feb 2015)

Lycra, is my normal daily wear.


----------



## die_aufopferung (3 Feb 2015)

I'm very much against the fetish-wear/plastic hats/special shoes. Certainly, if I were some sort of competetive cyclist that gear would be essential but as a commuter/utility cyclist regular lightweight trousers (shorts in summer), t-shirts, and Magnum boots are what I wear pretty much all the time. The only cycling-specific clothing I own is a reflective waterproof jacket (since most of my riding is done at night) and some waterproof overtrousers again with reflective patches.


----------



## Marc D (5 Apr 2015)

This thread was a great read - definitely given me a better idea of when I should and possibly shouldn't don when out and about. 

Glad I read it before nipping up to the shops in my Lycra!


----------



## Jayaly (8 Apr 2015)

Lightweight cargo pants with walking shoes. Oldest Son told me how great his cargoes were for scouting activities because he could do just about anything in them, they were cool when he got a sweat on doing something and they dried out fast if he got wet. I took his advice and they became my everyday uniform since they don't raise eyebrows in the office. I add a pair of padded shorts underneath if I'm riding for fun and doing more than ten miles on the bike; 20 miles with a toddler on the back of the bike was an educational experience in that respect.


----------

